# Not my pet again, but luckily much more peaceful



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Today Smokey, one of the cats living at my brothers (16 years old) went peacefully onto the rainbow bridge early this morning in her sleep. Death is still sad of course, but luckily it was much more peaceful than a few weeks ago. 

Im kind of worried though, Patches, their other cat, has been with Smokey for 16 years. Can cats, like people, die of lonelyness? Im just scared what if she stops eating and dies more uncomfortably than smokey did? Maybe it wont even come to that. Heres hoping.

*prayers for Smokey to sucessfully enter te rainbow bridge, pain free*


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

RIP Smokey. Run free at the bridge.

Mum had two elderly cats - Liam and Felix until March last year. Liam, who had suffered repeated UTI's since he was young (had two operations to remove stones from his bladder), suddenly collapsed and died the Sunday before I got Toby. He went into acute kidney failure.

Liam and Felix were brothers. They had been born in my mothers house and had lived together all their lives. Initially Mum and I was very concerned about how Felix would react but he was fine. Obviously looked for his brother but continued to eat well and is now enjoying his status as a spoiled only cat. He is now 15.

Similarly - until very recently - we had two dogs. Mum had a dog called Holly and was also looking after my ancient old boy, Benji. 

Holly died after a long battle with cancer earlier this year. She was about 18 years old (approx). Benji is 17 (as of March this year). I was really concerned that Benji wouldnt eat and die soon after Holly but although he misses her still he is doing just fine.

Patches will probably do just fine too


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My sister had a cornish rex mother that had to be put down. She was 19 years old. We worried about her daughter Bat Baby. She is doing fine and has stuck even closer to my sister. Maybe they know death is a transition and will see her mom again. RIP Smokey.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

actually, i hope its a long time away, but my cats are close in age (one turns 4 in july, one turns 4 in january).... i hope its LONG time off - full healthy lives! *touching wood* but, i wil worry about this in the future for my kitties too.


----------

